

Ask HN: Am I flagged by HN moderator? - hayeah

Fogscreek's post and mine are submitted at about the same time:
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3001173
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3001182<p>I've gained 8 votes, and they have 5. They are 22 on the front page, I am 51 on the second page. My post was on the front page for about 30 minutes, until it suddenly disappeared.<p>I am wondering if I've done anything wrong, and if next time I can avoid getting moderated (if I was indeed flagged).<p>I believe I am trying to contribute to the community on good faith. So I would appreciate it if somebody can let me know if there are topics or rhetorics I should avoid.
======
tokenadult
The source code for the ranking algorithm should be visible to anyone who can
read news.arc source code. I haven't read the source code myself, but I get
the impression that comments to threads matter for ranking as well as upvotes.
Flags (which wouldn't be visible) also matter for ranking.

------
hayeah
it also happened to my previous submission for getfaceoff.com.

